# socks 5



## roka (May 4, 2010)

hi
how can i make socks 5 in freebsd ? ( for use in softwares ( Client  ) ?

for example i have 10 IP ,  i want thefe to be applied to these IP ?


```
xxx.xxx.xxx.1:1080
xxx.xxx.xxx.2:1080
xxx.xxx.xxx.3:1080
.......
xxx.xxx.xxx.10:1080
```

could somebody please help me ?

Thank You


----------



## aragon (May 5, 2010)

If you want FreeBSD to be a socks5 server, try one of these:

net/3proxy
net/nylon
net/ss5

If you want FreeBSD to be a socks5 client:

net/tsocks
net/csocks


----------

